# How often do you sin?



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

There's this tumblr thing that started out with this post, and people came up with parodies like this one here... so it occurred to me that I oughta ask the people of SAS about their sinning habits. You can think of it as a kind of personality test I guess. :blank


----------



## Comeatmebro (Sep 7, 2016)

Is smoking weed a sin ?


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm sinning right now


----------



## TheWelshOne (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

I had to hide 3 bodies yesterday but it's not a routine.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Veracity said:


> I had to hide 3 bodies yesterday but it's not a routine.


Its a lot easier to leave them out in the open.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

JDsays said:


> I'm sinning right now


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm made of sin. Suck it, Jesus.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

When I saw this post I was like 'is this that weird tumblr thing..?' I keep seeing that word around but I still don't get what it means. I'm allergic to the concept of sin though so will probably give that meme a pass.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

According to some people I'm sinning every moment I'm alive.

But no. I don't believe in sin.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Is browsing dank memes a sin?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*my sin*


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I beat the sh*t out of one of my child slaves a few days ago, but he's better now. According to the bible, that's okay.

Exodus 21:20
_"Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property.__"_


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Depends on which god and how uptight they are


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

lol this thread.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

I am a sin.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

knightofdespair said:


> Its a lot easier to leave them out in the open.


Well, make that four. But this time I left the guy in a lounging chair with sunglasses.


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)

Is looking at naked breasts a sin, bcos you know.. a few dozen times a day.


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

NoEgo said:


> I beat the sh*t out of one of my child slaves a few days ago, but he's better now. According to the bible, that's okay.
> 
> Exodus 21:20
> _"Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property.__"_


Relax , this is not a christian bashing thread .


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> Relax , this is not a christian bashing thread .


I wasn't bashing Christians, I was just saying that I haven't sinned. However since I made that comment, I did eat a shrimp, which according to the bible, is a sin.

Leviticus 11:9


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

NoEgo said:


> I wasn't bashing Christians, I was just saying that I haven't sinned. However since I made that comment, I did eat a shrimp, which according to the bible, is a sin.
> 
> Leviticus 11:9


I will never understand Atheist's obsession with Christianity ...


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I will never understand Atheist's obsession with Christianity ...


I'm not obsessed with Christianity, I'm fascinated by religion as a whole. Religion is fascinating to say the least. I don't have any religious bias, so I could approach any religion from a purely objective point of view. I've studied all of the five major religions in varying degrees, and Christianity isn't even the most interesting one; that would be Hinduism. Christianity just so happens to be brought up the most, it doesn't mean I have some fixation on it. This is thread is about sin, so I assume the OP is talking about Christianity, so to mention anything else would be ludicrous.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*other people do it*

I do it back

Shout at me
I shout at them with vigour

never before

Agression

No laws broken
until the laws are wrong


----------



## Protozoan (May 26, 2014)

Signing up for the sin championships 2017


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

Where's the "Sin is a myth" option?!


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Tetragammon said:


> Where's the "Sin is a myth" option?!


well. how do you explain _this?_


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

TheInvisibleHand said:


> I will never understand Atheist's obsession with Christianity ...


What about vegans' obsession with meat eaters?
Leftists' obsession with rightists?
Conservatives' obsession with weed smokers?
Secular people's obsession with fundamentalists?
Theists' obsession with sinners?

Our world has issues, and debates will keep happening. Get that red herring out of here please.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

If you say you're not sinning, you're lying.


----------



## TuxedoChief (Jan 11, 2015)

All the time, probably.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Too much.


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

Pretty sure I'm continuously practicing sloth.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

i don't keep track of this stuff or even really know what counts as a sin. gonna go with the "permanently in a state of sin" option


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

Daily sinner. No doubts about it.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I wasn't keeping count but I'm sure God will tell me all about it on judgement day







, I never did any big sin's ....yet....ya know so I'm sure God will be cool hopefully anyway.


----------



## Tetragammon (Jun 2, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> If you say you're not sinning, you're lying.


Or you just don't believe in the concept of "sin." That's why I chose that answer.


----------



## dystopiadrone (Jul 21, 2016)

NoEgo said:


> I beat the sh*t out of one of my child slaves a few days ago, but he's better now. According to the bible, that's okay.
> 
> Exodus 21:20
> _"Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property.__"_


Amen brother, It's good to hear good god-fearing Christiansare still here, spreading the good word.

Here's another important piece of information the Bible teaches us of : "A man whose testicles are crushed or whose penis is cut off may never join the assembly of the Lord."

Oh and another : 'If a man marries both a woman and her mother, it is wicked. Both he and they must be burned in the fire, so that no wickedness will be among you."

How bout this :wink2: "If a man has sexual relations with a woman during her menstrual period, both of them must be cut off from the community, for together they have exposed the source of her blood flow."

And don't forget this ****: "Ye shall not round the corners of your heads."

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


>


loled irl @ "the world can wait -sloth". That's how i feel everyday.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Comeatmebro said:


> Is smoking weed a sin ?


Gimme some and I'll tell you if it is or not.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

clarkekent said:


> Is looking at naked breasts a sin, bcos you know.. a few dozen times a day.


Your own don't count. BURNNNNNNNN! jk lol xD


----------



## YeOldeInternet (Sep 13, 2016)

Only when I cos and tan.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

YeOldeInternet said:


> Only when I cos and tan.


ayy lmao


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I saw this on tumblr today. This **** is getting out of hand:



> Seriously hilarious. Fans? More like children. If you're offended by any of his retweets or posts, you think he gives a ****? Like he's going to stop posting what he does because of you? Like seriously grow up & get over yourselves . I had to block a few of those cry babies myself especially because someone wrote me saying *I post too many "sins" what the **** does that even mean?!* Do you take the time to respond ? Of course not you block the ***** instead. Just like Chris, his twitter his moves


They're talking about twitter so it's spreading, we have to contain the virus.

For context it's IAMX's twitter, and Chris (and others I guess,) post/retweet too much sexual stuff for some people's liking :')


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I saw this on tumblr today. This **** is getting out of hand:
> 
> They're talking about twitter so it's spreading, we have to contain the virus.
> 
> For context it's IAMX's twitter, and Chris (and others I guess,) post/retweet too much sexual stuff for some people's liking :')


I'm no theologian, but I thought sin was supposed to this tongue-in-cheek thing that grew out of fandom culture, like calling yourself trash. At least that's what I had in mind when I made this thread, I didn't know fandom people were using it sincerely again :um


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Barakiel said:


> I'm no theologian, but I thought sin was supposed to this tongue-in-cheek thing that grew out of fandom culture, like calling yourself trash. At least that's what I had in mind when I made this thread, I didn't know fandom people were using it sincerely again :um


I think some people decided to take it a bit too seriously. I mostly see some people using it to refer to stuff they do that they're ashamed about which I don't really like either because it's connecting their negative emotional feelings of shame to a rigid moral framework that needs to die. But I don't care too much if they're joking.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

At least once a day


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Sins involving me*

people thwart my life.
Not letting me do what I can.


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

Sins I committed today is watching porn and masturbating to it. Those are two things I am not gonna give up anytime soon.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

NoEgo said:


> I beat the sh*t out of one of my child slaves a few days ago, but he's better now. According to the bible, that's okay.
> 
> Exodus 21:20
> _"Anyone who beats their male or female slave with a rod must be punished if the slave dies as a direct result, but they are not to be punished if the slave recovers after a day or two, since the slave is their property.__"_


What i find very interesting is that the Old Testament also says you can beat a normal citizen and if they get up within a few days then you dont get into any trouble.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

About once a day on average.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Hm..*

According to the Bible, pretty often.

According to Buddhism, everyday.

I prefer Buddhism. It doesn't sugar coat it for me.

- T.R.G.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Jermster91 said:


> Those are two things I am not gonna give up anytime soon.


It's hard to, even if you try hard.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Sin as in something that god doesn't like right? If it is an acronym than never mind what I voted for. I sin very frequently and i'm glad that god does not impute my sins. Hallelujah Lord Jesus!


----------



## RestlessNative (Jun 17, 2014)

All the time, right now, forever. 

On a serious note, be good to each other and be beautiful. Be ugly but don't hurt others. Etcetera. My mind is full of much wisdom. P.M. me if you want more. Lol. I'm tired.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Not*

but still get into temp prison cells
for being unfriendly with authority


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------

